# could i carpet my cage floor?



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

we recently moved into a new house so we have lots of off cuts from the carpets we have put down. I was wondering if it would be safe to cut a piece out to line the bottom of my cage? Then I could hoover up any poo's through the week and change the piece of carpet once a week. Does anyone know of any reasons I shouldnt do this? thanks


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Itd probably get soaked with pee and stink pretty quick. Otherwise i don't see it being a problem unless its the kind where they can get their little toes caught. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks  they couldnt get caught in it. I have just noticed Jerry sneezing quite often so im trying to eliminate any dust from the cage. I wanted to use fleece but I cant work out how to make it stay in place so im just using cut up fabric at the minute. I might give it a go see how it workes out.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I've tried this before, it does get nasty quickly. It also doesn't wash well. 

Have you thought of trying greenmile or fitch bedding, both are very low dust and great for respiratory suffers, and being in the UK you have a lot more options than the US


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

ahhhh maybe I will give it a miss then, I cant imagain a build up of amonia being any better for him than the dust. No I have never heard of them but I will look them up and if I can get them anywhere near here I will give it a try thanks


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

In terms of yorkshire i think theres a local manufacturer of cardboard bedding called walmsly premier bed or something like that, also look for ecopetbad.

Then theres www.ratrations.co.uk who stock greenmile, along with various other beddings and more rat related foodstuffs and toys than you can imagine (dangerous site, very addictive)

You can get fitch pet bedding from ebay or direct from there site http://www.fitchrecycling.co.uk/fitch-animal-bedding/fitch-pet-bedding.html 

They are pricey to get delivered but they last a very long time, rat rations do smaller amounts which can be good for a trial and if you get food from them too then its pretty reasonable. A large bale would easily last a standard rat cage cleaned out once a week about 3 months. You do need a decent amount of space to store it though. I use my shed.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Also binder clips to hold the fleece to the cage. I clip one every 4-6 inches to the page bars. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you both very much  i will have a look at that site now and im not sure if clips would work because my cage has a deep base but i will give it a go


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Try clipping it. I had better luck clipping the fleece to the levels than my shallow tray. For my shallow tray, I ended up buying micro fleece towels from the dollar store. They stick to Velcro. I applied Velcro to the tray and laid the towel on top. The towel was a little too short for the tray but it ended up working very well.


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

I never thought of velcro, what a good idea  is micro fleece the same as micro fiber?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

honestly if you want to cut down on amonia build up your better with a decent quality substrate than fleece. It doesn't absorb away urine, it allows it to evaporate from the surface. I've used it, towel and carpet in the past and wouldn't go back unless there really wasn't an alternative. If you need something thats not substrate then Vet Bed is the best alternative as the thickness helps lock away the urine


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

i dont mind any kind of bedding, just what ever is going to be the best for them really. I had a look on that website and its so cheap! i saw a couple of things they sell at pets at home for half the price they charge so thanks for that  and im going to order some of the bedding from there when my mum gets home from work.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

It might have been micro fiver actually. All I know is that the towel is really soft, almost velvety, and sticks to the Velcro where as normal towels and fleece do not. Also, I usually later towel or facecloths under my fleece. They absorb the urine.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

sara1991 said:


> i dont mind any kind of bedding, just what ever is going to be the best for them really. I had a look on that website and its so cheap! i saw a couple of things they sell at pets at home for half the price they charge so thanks for that  and im going to order some of the bedding from there when my mum gets home from work.


It is a brilliant site, I use them heavily and the people that run it are lovely. They occasionally make it to rat shows in Leeds if you can get to them, theres a club called the yorkshire rat club that may be worth you checking out if your local to it. 

Id recommend some of there complete mixes if you want to feed a particularly good diet, though it needs a couple of suppliements once a week.


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah i was looking at their food range, at the minute they get pets at home rat nuggets because that is what they were on when i got them, they dont get any supliments though other than a mineral block and fruit/veg what other things should they be getting? and if i changed to that food how could i avoid selective eating? 
I will have a look at the yorkshire rat club thanks  though i doubt they are anything like show quality having come from pets at home.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

you'd be surprised, ive seen rescue rats win shows in the past. Besides theirs always the pet class, my fave part of the show, closly followed by agility, which is just funny.

If you fed one of the rat rations own mixes, e.g. number 7 or 11a or b, which are all spot on for adult rats, you would need to add in a calcium, copper and vit d suppliment. This is easily covered by either the rat rations daily 3 suppliment (which you sprinkle of veg or wet food) or by using daily essentials 1 and calcivet 2-3 times a week. Making sure they get regular veg alongside also helps. You could do it without but they would need regular eggs, bones and sesame seeds alongside veg. Nuggets and other shop bought mixes dont need this as they get vitamins sprayed on them, but the ingredient quality is poor and they aren't really particularly good for rats.

To avoid selective feeding you just feed a set amount, as pretty much all the ingredients are edible to rats (unlike some mixes) they will normally eat everything, if there leaving some then feed a little less until you find them clearing the lot. I scatter feed too, which mins sprinkling the food in there substrate so they have to hunt and dig for it. this helps keep them interested too


----------

